# 12" Schwinn Stingray I Finally Got One!



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is my latest project. It is a 12" Schwinn Stingray. Yes you heard me it is a 12" Stingray NOT A LIL TIGER. 
Enjoy!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Explain?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

the pics say it all I GOT ONE!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This picture explains everything.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 09:46 PM~7640325
> *Explain?
> *


What do you mean? haven't you seen those before? i have.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7640364
> *This picture explains everything.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will talk to you know who about it later. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 7 2007, 08:53 PM~7640381
> *What do you mean? haven't you seen those before?  i have.
> *


I have never seen one before and I love it :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm taking offers on the bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how rare is that? how much are they worth?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 05:56 PM~7640396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

did the lil tiger come out first or the stingray?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7640679
> *did the lil tiger come out first or the stingray?
> *


Good Question! I often ask that one myself. Kinda like what came 1st the chicken or the egg? hmmmm have to think about it. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The stingray came first. Schwinn didnt put out the lil tiger till 1967? Something like that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 06:41 PM~7640717
> *Good Question! I often ask that one myself. Kinda like what came 1st the chicken or the egg? hmmmm have to think about it. lol
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Still waiting on a couple of parts from the chrome shop. Will keep you guys updated!
Thanks for the comments and pm's


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Whats up!! I have a 12", a 16", and a 20" . I also have rechromed fenders, and chain guard for a 12" for sale.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 7 2007, 06:41 PM~7640717
> *Good Question! I often ask that one myself. Kinda like what came 1st the chicken or the egg? hmmmm have to think about it. lol
> 
> *


dinosaurs had eggs


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 07:44 PM~7640732
> *The stingray came first. Schwinn didnt put out the lil tiger till 1967? Something like that.
> *



yeah from what i was told by the guy who i bought my lil tiger from 67 was the first year for the lil tiger. the one i did for my daughter is a 67. i got 2 more that i dont know the exact years but for sure they are 70s cause they have the full fender and the wrap around chain guard. 


nice bike schwinn1966 im diggin' it, now i must find one. gotta have it gotta have it :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 7 2007, 11:29 PM~7641689
> *Whats up!!    I have a 12", a 16", and a 20" .  I also have rechromed fenders, and chain guard for a 12" for sale.
> *


Got any pics of your stuff? :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT for a badass little bike!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats real nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very awesome bike bro :thumbsup: 

I myself have never seen one of those so mad props to you. I love all the scaled down parts on there


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thats a real nice lil stingray there pal!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

damn that shit is crazy. whered you find the bike


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 9 2007, 11:58 AM~7650037
> *damn that shit is crazy. whered you find the bike
> *



I've been known to find a needle in a haystack


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

what r u asking for it :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I've decided to keep it.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 10 2007, 06:46 PM~7661992
> *I've decided to keep it.
> *


 :thumbsup: you should its real nice


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 9 2007, 06:05 PM~7653077
> *I've been known to find a needle in a haystack
> *



well wheres this haystack you speak of and is there anymore needles in it :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hey fella can you tell me all the tubes size... I'll try to do a custom one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 10 2007, 04:05 AM~7653077
> *I've been known to find a needle in a haystack
> *



I saw that on Mythbusters, its possible but you have to rig up a water trench that separates the hey from the heavier metal pin since the pin won't float or you can rig up some kind of thing that blows the hay but drops the pin.... :scrutinize:


:roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i saw that shit too but they also had to find a cork needle and a needle made of bone


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

but anyways that bike is SIK. i wanted 2 know if one existed and now i know. i have a gay ass lil radio flyer.............................not schwinn :nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 11 2007, 11:19 PM~7668221
> *but anyways that bike is SIK. i wanted 2 know if one existed and now i know. i have a gay ass lil radio flyer.............................not schwinn :nosad:
> *


x2 I picked one up at a thrift store for $40 but it needs rechrome on the fenders


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i gots mine 4 free at a garage sale


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 11 2007, 11:27 PM~7668274
> *i gots mine 4 free at a garage sale
> *


----------



## ..kasen! (Apr 12, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2007, 08:30 PM~7640645
> *how rare is that? how much are they worth?
> *


i estimate this bike at about $1,000 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 13 2007, 02:23 PM~7685476
> *i estimate this bike at about $1,000 :biggrin:
> *


omg :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats just my opinion. Its only worth what someone is willing to pay. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 13 2007, 06:39 PM~7685836
> *Thats just my opinion. Its only worth what someone is willing to pay. lol
> *


is it custom made cus I have not seen any others like it


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:nono: i'll never tell :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 14 2007, 10:57 PM~7692022
> *:nono:  i'll never tell :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

that is a sick lil bike you got


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 14 2007, 10:08 PM~7692131
> *that is a sick lil bike you got
> *


Thanks Bro! It was good meeting you in Phoenix!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

right click and save


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

my old neigbor's kid had a green 12" schwinn..had the tank bars like a stingray n shit, he wouldnt sell it to me and i couldnt steal it cuz he was a pastor :nosad: 


one day his kid left it in the driveway so he purposly ran it over with his van and bent it to shit  :machinegun:  :loco:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:yessad: looked just like yours minus the springer fork


----------

